# Recent rides?



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone getting some quality time in the saddle? This recent spat of warm fall weather has me riding every day and upping the mileage as well. I did 24 on the St. Louis Riverfront trail last Thursday and followed up with a 50 miler (well, 48 anyway) on Saturday. Hoping to ride my Onix on a century soon. I have 485 miles on the odometer now. Let's hear about your rides!


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

*I did my 1st Century...*

At the Big Dam Bridge 100 in Little Rock AR on my Opal.

View attachment 104142

I had an excellent time! Finished in good shape and quicker than I was hoping to. I'm already looking forward to next year.

Flyn G


----------

